
Cloud Computing Patterns - adamnemecek
http://www.cloudcomputingpatterns.org/
======
contingencies
Since it's down, I copied the structure to
[http://slexy.org/view/s21qaUuBBg](http://slexy.org/view/s21qaUuBBg)

I think they've got a great list of concepts, but I don't believe the
hierarchy is particularly useful.

Can't reach or speak for the content, since the site is down, heh.

------
hueving
6 mentions of 'cloud' in the intro. 13 from the back cover. This sounds like a
buzzword extravaganza rather than anything particularly useful. Has anyone
read this that can comment? Is it just re-branded knowledge about distributed
systems?

~~~
rufustherag
Cloud isn't any more a buzzword than Internet is a buzzword or network or
cumputer were buzzwords before that. From what I can see it looks pretty
decent, just costs and arm and a leg like most books from Springer. If
anything it will likely be quite dry and academic with lots of references.

------
AYBABTME
Would be interesting if it would take less than 40s to load a page.

~~~
adamnemecek
I think that HN traffic killed it. Kind of ironic, considering the subject of
the site.

~~~
ukigumo
...or not. It's actually a good example that you can't "cloud" yourself into
high availability.

